# I want to keep the cage in my bedroom but...



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys! I just got my hedgehog this weekend and last night was his first night in his new cage and his cage is right next to my bed. He was constantly trying to climb his coroplast on each of the sides of his cage and that made ablot of noicse so i couldnt really sleep. :? 
His wheel was also being kinda noisy as well. 
I really don't want to move his cage to another room because It would be easier for me to access the cage if it was in my bedroom, but if I raise the coroplast a few more inches..will he continue to climb them OR will he just realize he can't escape and stop trying? Hopefully then he won't make to much noise.

Do you guys have any tips that I can do to help him be less noisy at night? 
Thank you!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

How high is the coroplast? When I first made my cage for BeeGee, it was too short and luckily we caught her hoisting herself up to get out, we raised the coroplast and I havent seen or heard her trying to get out, mostly because she can't.

As for the wheel, I'm sure you've already heard of the Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel, it is really the best wheel for hedgies, and there's almost zero noise, mine makes a slight rattling sound because when she runs on it, it shakes the top of the cage a bit. But it probably wont make any sound for you


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Raise the coroplast and maybe put a bit of olive oil on the wheel so that it stops squeaking.
But no matter what, you will have to deal with some noise (after he's a nocturnal animal so he'll be the most active at night).

How big is his cage? And how big is his wheel? Kashi has only tried to escape when I took his wheel away (he hurt his foot that night). Maybe your hog is just very restless/bored?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If he'es a climber, raising the coroplast will probably not accomplish much. Do you have a lid on the cage? Also, if it is a C&C and he is a baby, it may be able to get through the squares or may attempt to and get stuck.


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

The coroplast are about 7 inches tall but I will try to add 3 more inches this weekend. Will 10 inches in total be heigh enough? 

I dont think he is bored. He has a 12 in wheel, toys, a tube to go through, and a plush hedgehog in with him.
As for the Carolina Storm Wheel, I will try to inest in one soon. Do you happen to know how much they cost?

For the cage dimensions, I'm not quite sure but if you look at my thread from yesterday in the housing part of the forums, you can see pictures of the cage


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The cage is lovely but he is small so, I would raise the coroplast full height until he has grown a bit. I had a 6 week old small baby boy get out of a 13" high bin one time and all that was in the bin was his dishes and a hedgie bag. If they are a determined climber they can scale amazing heights and some of them will climb the back of their wheel, igloo, or other cage furniture to accomplish their climb. Oliver is small enough that he could get through the squares and get out.


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Nancy. I will be stopping by home depot tonight to get more coroplat for his cage and hopefully that will prevent him from climbing and make less noise 

As for climbing behind the wheel...he has no room to climb behind there.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh, forgot to mention. Another thing you can do is buy some plumping pipe and cut it to fit around the inside. Attach it at the top of the coroplast. They can't get a grip on it so can't go any further.


----------



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

My baby was quite the climber for the first couple days.
She gave up on it after 4-5 days


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My hog was scratching like crazy at her coroplast the first 2 nights she was in her C&C cage, but then it was like she realized, "Oh... this is my cage now. I feel safe here. I will stop scratching!" haha.

I have 10" high coroplast walls in my C&C and use the cubes as a "lid" and Milly hasn't escaped in the 7 months she's been in it, but she has never been one to try to escape either.

As far as the wheel goes, I have no idea... I've never heard "this wheel is so quiet!" about any store bought wheel before. :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You might just get used to the noise, if it's mostly him scraping against the walls or whatever. Archimedes' cage is right outside our bedroom door, in a little hallway area, and it's gotten kind of comforting to hear him munching his kibble at night.

I would definitely recommend a bucket wheel, either one of Larry's or a DIY version - which is cheaper and just as good, just requires a little bit of building-stuff ability. I made mine from scratch and it's perfectly silent. If you have a store-bought wheel, the Comfort Wheel is really the only one adequate for hedgehogs, and I've heard that you can wrap a hair scrunchie (or some fleece?) around the back part, where it meets the stand, to muffle the sound.

The cage I have has a shallow plastic bottom (six inch walls) and then wire cage set on top of that. When we brought Archimedes home at just over 6 weeks and the first time he explored the cage, he was trying to pull himself up onto the ledge of the plastic bottom (where the wire cage part rests on it). We immediately went out to get coroplast and added another six inches to the wall, and that was the end of that!


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

hanhan27 said:


> My hog was scratching like crazy at her coroplast the first 2 nights she was in her C&C cage, but then it was like she realized, "Oh... this is my cage now. I feel safe here. I will stop scratching!" haha.
> 
> I have 10" high coroplast walls in my C&C and use the cubes as a "lid" and Milly hasn't escaped in the 7 months she's been in it, but she has never been one to try to escape either.
> 
> As far as the wheel goes, I have no idea... I've never heard "this wheel is so quiet!" about any store bought wheel before. :lol:


Hahaha! I went out and bought two more big sheets of coroplast and im going to be putting them in her cage within the next hour. They are 12in tall now


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have the Super Pet Wheel and my lord it's noisy lol! I put a small towel in the back of it..and it kind of muffled the sound and Oliver was still able to run on it! 
I slept really good last night so maybe he will stay in my room!!! 
I'm thinking of getting a CS Wheel though.

I also made the coroplast slides 12in tall and he didn't try to escape


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have the Super Pet Wheel and my lord it's noisy lol! I put a small towel in the back of it..and it kind of muffled the sound and Oliver was still able to run on it! 
I slept really good last night so maybe he will stay in my room!!! 
I'm thinking of getting a CS Wheel though.

I also made the coroplast slides 12in tall and he didn't try to escape


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

OliverHedgehog2658 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a CS Wheel though.


Great idea.  Larry does a spectacular job with his CSWs and I've never once seen anyone not recommend one.

I, for one, am not handy in any way, so making my own bucket wheel is just an accident waiting to happen :lol: Plus, some of Larry's proceeds go to the Hedgehog Welfare Society until some time in February I think. 

It's great that you were able to sleep and he gave up on the escape attempts!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hanhan27 said:


> OliverHedgehog2658 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of getting a CS Wheel though.
> ...


Yep!  From now till Feb. 15th $2.00 from each wheel sold will be going to help the 2012 Hedgehog Welfare Society Wheel-A-Thon!  So far we have raised $83 in donations and another $50 raised in wheel sells, that's 25 wheels, thanks everyone!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I keep Felix's cage in my bedroom, and the first week he was home he woke me up multiple times a night. I think a lot of it was new owner paranoia, because every little noise made me want to check on him. He hasn't really gotten any quieter, I think I've just gotten used to him. I would definitely recommend Larry's wheel. Other than the pitter patter of hedgie feet, I don't hear a thing when Felix runs.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

What kind of wheel do you have? I had a comfert wheel and I drove me up the wall. I got a CSW and now all i hear is the pattering of Holly's feet.


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have the Super Pet Confort Wheel and it drives me crazy also..to the point where I need to put a blanket in the back of the wheel to muffle the noise.

My parents wanted me to move Oliver's cage to my sisters bedroom(since she is in college now) because they claim the cage smelt. My main problem is trying to figure out to make him go pee and poop in his pan under the wheel and not all over cage. 

I am going to get a CSW once I get the money for one.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

OliverHedgehog2658 said:


> My parents wanted me to move Oliver's cage to my sisters bedroom(since she is in college now) because they claim the cage smelt. My main problem is trying to figure out to make him go pee and poop in his pan under the wheel and not all over cage.


If you keep having the smelly cage problem, you might want to consider picking up a small air purifier. Felix has some really strong smelling pee that was stinking up my room despite almost daily cage cleanings, and buying an air purifier has worked wonders for me. I picked it up really cheap at Wal-Mart.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

OliverHedgehog2658 said:


> I have the Super Pet Confort Wheel and it drives me crazy also..to the point where I need to put a blanket in the back of the wheel to muffle the noise.
> 
> My parents wanted me to move Oliver's cage to my sisters bedroom(since she is in college now) because they claim the cage smelt. My main problem is trying to figure out to make him go pee and poop in his pan under the wheel and not all over cage.
> 
> I am going to get a CSW once I get the money for one.


 This may help with the noise viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14938
Air purifiers are awesome!


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahaha thanks! 

I really want your wheel though!!!!


----------

